# Yamaha Oil Injection Motor: Gas-Oil Ratio in Tank during Break-in?



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Dumb question; but I am finding this confusing.

During break-in I am supposed to be running 50:1 gas-oil mixture. Motor normally runs at 100:1 ratio.

Am I correct that with an oil injection system on the motor, that I should be pre-mixing oil in the fuel tank at 100:1 to get the correct mix?

Appreciate some guidance...thanks.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm breaking in a Yami 50 2 stroke using a remote tank with premix @ 100:1 to supplement the oil injection for the first 10 hours.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I'm breaking in a Yami 50 2 stroke using a remote tank with premix @ 100:1 to supplement the oil injection for the first 10 hours.


I have a 90hp merc 2-stroke with oil injection on the flatsboat. I filled the oil in the oil injector and premix 100:1 in the gas tank also, so that's makes 50:1 break in the motor for the first 10 hours or until u ran out of the gas tank.

After this, just fill the gas only in the gas tank and keep the oil full in the oil injector inside the motor then u're good to go!


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------

